

Details of Google Social Layer emerge, to be centered around Buzz - mlinsey
http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/16/details-on-the-google-social-layer-emerge/

======
byoung2
_Google Me will produce an activity stream generated by all Google products._

There's something both fascinating and scary about that thought. Imagine I
search for an event on Google, look up the venue on Google Maps, add it to
Google Calendar, email it to a friend using Gmail, Buzz it using Google Maps
on my Android phone when I get there (based on GPS) and leave a voicemail to a
friend who uses Google Voice, all the while uploading geotagged photos to
Picasa and videos to YouTube.

What would my activity stream look like? And who would have access to it?

------
wccrawford
I like the idea of using GMail for messaging. I mean, that's what email is for
in the first place, and I've yet to see a site-based 'mail' system that
improved on it. It doesn't (yet) allow for email without revealing your email
address, though, so conversations with non-friends doesn't really work.

Add Buzz to it to share things with groups of people (like Facebook's wall)
and Google's existing Contacts list and you've got a good portion of a social
network already.

Add a forum system (Google Groups?) and picture/video hosting
(Picasaweb/Youtube) and you've got pretty much everything.

All that's left is to integrate it all a bit better so it feels seemless,
instead of visiting so many different sites.

